# My new stand



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Just like to share some pics of my stand that is almost complete.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this completed! Looks good.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Just have to get the hinges put on and throw some stain on it and I’m ready to start


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good. 
It's that "throw the stain on" that stops me. I hate the stuff! Not got the right attitude for working with stain. My father felt he was a builder and everything I grew up with was stained and I think I'm permanently warped on the stuff for my use. 
But it does look good for your use!!


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> Looking good.
> 
> It's that "throw the stain on" that stops me. I hate the stuff! Not got the right attitude for working with stain. My father felt he was a builder and everything I grew up with was stained and I think I'm permanently warped on the stuff for my use.
> 
> But it does look good for your use!!




I’m going to most likely using a gray semi solid stain not a clear stain.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow! Now we are talking the same language! I also have light grey walls with white trim. So the stand and canopy are also light grey with white trim as I wanting to make it appear "built-in" but unwilling to actually cut studs and do the work.


----------



## Kaiede (Sep 11, 2017)

Gotta say, if you could find a nice simple stand like that in a store, I’d be all over it. I like the aesthetics of it.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Kaiede said:


> Gotta say, if you could find a nice simple stand like that in a store, I’d be all over it. I like the aesthetics of it.




It’s pretty much just a ADA style stand. Once I have the hinges for the doors it will look much better.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Not to throw a trainwreck into things but this might be a place where a panel held with magnets might be good as it avoids any type of hardware to break up the clean look? 
I'm thinking along the line of these cabinet latches, one at each corner and then no handles, etc. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sugatsune-White-Magnetic-Cabinet/4713065
Single panel with no break or joint in the middle?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> Not to throw a trainwreck into things but this might be a place where a panel held with magnets might be good as it avoids any type of hardware to break up the clean look?
> 
> I'm thinking along the line of these cabinet latches, one at each corner and then no handles, etc.
> 
> ...




I’ll be using soss hinges






and then these to open the doors






so with these you’ll never see any hardware


----------



## negen (Aug 20, 2017)

Great looking stand. Great idea's here. I can't wait to see pictures of the final product. If I ever get motivated I need to build a new stand too.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

negen said:


> Great looking stand. Great idea's here. I can't wait to see pictures of the final product. If I ever get motivated I need to build a new stand too.




Thanks


----------



## Kaiede (Sep 11, 2017)

Aceman said:


> It’s pretty much just a ADA style stand. Once I have the hinges for the doors it will look much better.


Yeah, and I do like the ADA stands. Sized poorly for the tanks I keep though.


----------



## paronaram (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice professional built!
Did you use 3/4" plywood for walls?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

paronaram said:


> Very nice professional built!
> 
> Did you use 3/4" plywood for walls?




Yes, everything is 3/4 maple plywood


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Doors are on. Getting closer and closer


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

What colour do you like ?


----------



## Kaiede (Sep 11, 2017)

To me, it depends on how much of the grain you want to show through. I like the grain, so I would vote more top left, personally. But I also don't like things super dark if it is a wood piece. So take that as you will.

I actually would be pretty happy with just a clear varnish or the like with how it turned out.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I’m thinking white on the inside of the stand as well. I might put a small quarantine tank on the right side and have my co2 and filter on the left. Also going to be doing lighting in the stand


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Here’s a little update of the stand. 























Just have to finish painting the inside while and install the lights


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Just got the inside primed and mounted my scaping tool holder.


----------



## architect (Sep 9, 2017)

Looks awesome. Nice Job!


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

architect said:


> Looks awesome. Nice Job!




Thank you. I put on the frosted window film on the back of the tank too just can’t really see it right now


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Not to throw a trainwreck into things but this might be a place where a panel held with magnets might be good as it avoids any type of hardware to break up the clean look?
> I'm thinking along the line of these cabinet latches, one at each corner and then no handles, etc.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sugatsune-White-Magnetic-Cabinet/4713065
> Single panel with no break or joint in the middle?


He can use an invisible offset hinge.

Bump: Love it!

Bump: What kind of c9nstruction did you use to hold boards together? Finishing nails?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisX said:


> He can use an invisible offset hinge.
> 
> Bump: Love it!
> 
> Bump: What kind of c9nstruction did you use to hold boards together? Finishing nails?




It’s been screwed, glued and the trim was nailed and glued


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> It’s been screwed, glued and the trim was nailed and glued


Would this design work for a 75g+ tank? I just built a 2x4 stand like everyone else and it seems like overkill. Something like yours should be standard issue.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisX said:


> Would this design work for a 75g+ tank? I just built a 2x4 stand like everyone else and it seems like overkill. Something like yours should be standard issue.




I’m sure it would, mines an 80g tank


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> I’m sure it would, mines an 80g tank


This design is so elegant. It also seems like it would be easier to build than a 2x4 frame design. And cost less. My next stand will be something like this.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

It costs me like under 200. Pretty much 2 3/4 plywood. I used maple so it cost a little more


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman,

What kind of stain did you use? 

I've been researching stains, and pine (what I'm using) is notoriously difficult to stain without blotching. 

Someone recommended a minwax gel stain followed by poly coating for pine. I would like to stain mine espresso or ebony, it might just be easier to paint, but I want to avoid the heavy painted look.

Are you 100% happy with how your stain worked? It appears to be a flat finish as if it wasn't clear coated. Would you do anything different?

Another option I have considered is Tung Oil. I've used it before and it can be combined with color dyes.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisX said:


> Aceman,
> 
> What kind of stain did you use?
> 
> ...




Hey chrisx,

I used a deck stain actually, I couldn’t find a colour I liked in any other stains. First I treated it with a conditioner and then I stained it. 

I used a maple plywood so I’m not sure what what would work for pine. Yes it is a flat finish, I didn’t want a shiny finish to it and I am 100% happy with it. 

If you use a conditioner it will help with the blotchiness you are referring too.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> Hey chrisx,
> 
> I used a deck stain actually, I couldn’t find a colour I liked in any other stains. First I treated it with a conditioner and then I stained it.
> 
> ...


Yes, it will need a conditioner. The pine grain is not as pretty as maple, so I may end up painting, but my current thinking is black stain. Thanks.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisX said:


> Yes, it will need a conditioner. The pine grain is not as pretty as maple, so I may end up painting, but my current thinking is black stain. Thanks.




No problem. You could always cover it in formica you could have any colour you’d like


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> No problem. You could always cover it in formica you could have any colour you’d like


Mine is a budget/speed build that I want to look as good as possible. At least I have gained some ideas for the next stand.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> Oh ok


BTW, did you smooth the edges of the wood or keep them square?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

They are square but sanded to take the edge off.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> They are square but sanded to take the edge off.



I think my current DIY stand might bear a passing resemblance to yours. At least with the doors closed. :crying:


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Well like I said in one of the first posts, my father in law did the work and I did the plans. I was going for the ADA style look without the $1600 price tag for a stand. I’m sure your stand is great


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Two things I have learned from DIY stands. They are never quite good enough that somebody who has not built one can't find some flaw. 
But they are almost always far better than what that other person has built. 
Enjoy what you have done and don't take any more flak than you feel like taking!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Kudos


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Two things I have learned from DIY stands. They are never quite good enough that somebody who has not built one can't find some flaw.
> But they are almost always far better than what that other person has built.
> Enjoy what you have done and don't take any more flak than you feel like taking!


I *hope* mine turns out as well. 

I've been designing and redesigning my stand and trying to find a middle ground solution that is attractive, doesn't require a woodshop, and can be built with standard available woods.

My design is currently stuck on making single panel doors like the OP. There is a very real chance that the wood will warp over time if it is not already warped and the doors won't sit flush. This is why shaker style doors are so common in cabinetry. 

The only professional examples of single piece cabinet doors I have found were made of MDF. I suppose the OP bought high enough grade wood that they won't warp, but this technique is dicey for an inexpensive build.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

One way to gain some cheap insurance against warping doors is to add a brace. Something as light as 1X2 laid on the narrow edge can do a lot when glued to the inside where it doesn't show except when open.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> Doors are on. Getting closer and closer


The horizontal board and the doors look very different. Were they different kinds of maple? I remember you said you used two ply boards.


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> Looking good.
> It's that "throw the stain on" that stops me. I hate the stuff! Not got the right attitude for working with stain. My father felt he was a builder and everything I grew up with was stained and I think I'm permanently warped on the stuff for my use.
> But it does look good for your use!!


I agree about stain since I'm a huge fan of good looking hardwood. At least he's using maple plywood instead of the really cheap composite stuff you see for these sorts of projects.


----------



## cadd (May 30, 2017)

Beautiful stand!!!!


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisX said:


> The horizontal board and the doors look very different. Were they different kinds of maple? I remember you said you used two ply boards.




Hi chrisx, yes you are correct, the one horizontal piece is solid oak left over from a different project used too add a little bit more strength. Everything else is made from 2 3/4 maple plywood. The stand is now fully complete. Will be adding small things like lights in the stand that will be activated when the doors are open.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Aceman said:


> Hi chrisx, yes you are correct, the one horizontal piece is solid oak left over from a different project used too add a little bit more strength. Everything else is made from 2 3/4 maple plywood. The stand is now fully complete. Will be adding small things like lights in the stand that will be activated when the doors are open.



Did you set up the tank yet with this stand? I'd like to see it in action.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

ChrisX said:


> Did you set up the tank yet with this stand? I'd like to see it in action.




Sadly no, just waiting for my substrate and I’m ready to go. The store I’m getting it from is still waiting for their order. It sucks looking at an empty tank


----------



## Detritus (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice looking stand build! Great luck with your tank!

-Detritus


----------



## Grendel (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw you mentioned the tank was 80 gallons, but not what brand it is. Or is it custom made?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Grendel said:


> I saw you mentioned the tank was 80 gallons, but not what brand it is. Or is it custom made?




Sorry, the tank is a 120x50x50 fireaqua tank. It is from one of my lfs.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Just got finished doing my plumbing today, also picked up my soil today. Next few days I can finally flood the tank. Oh ya, I have to go get my co2 set up from my old place


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok so here’s a quick update, I got my tropica soil and got my plants from @slipfinger















I then flooded the tank and planted my plants


----------



## Spiffyfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Any updates on this? How did you install the soss hinges?


----------



## negen (Aug 20, 2017)

I also was wondering about the hinges used. In post #21 those do not look like soss hinges to me. Can you give us a bit more details on the hinges you used please.


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

negen said:


> I also was wondering about the hinges used. In post #21 those do not look like soss hinges to me. Can you give us a bit more details on the hinges you used please.




I didn’t end up using the soss hinges


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I would put a containment system under that canister filter me thinks. Nice woodworking!


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

king kong said:


> I would put a containment system under that canister filter me thinks. Nice woodworking!




Ya I’ve thought about it. And thank you


----------



## Spiffyfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Are the sides and back 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood (doubled up) or just 1 all the way around? are the sides and back resting on the bottom or screwed to the outside of the bottom?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

Spiffyfish said:


> Are the sides and back 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood (doubled up) or just 1 all the way around? are the sides and back resting on the bottom or screwed to the outside of the bottom?




The sides are two pieces and the back is one. And everything is glued and screwed together


----------

